# Lonely corbcrib/Grainery



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

So my wife and I beginning of October went on our 1 yr anniversary/honeymoon to Orlando Florida. We drove from just south of Chicago there. the one thing that we noticed on the long drive is there are just a boatload of old wooden corncribs all over most of them are just in the middle of fields or the last remaining building on what I would guess where the old farmsteads used to be. Anybody that drives through the rural areas in the midwest here should know what I'm talking about. Does anybody know why they seem to be the only buildings left?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Just a guess based on what I see here. Most of the cribs were built in a spot that wasnt easily farmed and they were left standing and still serve to shed the weather off of a wagon or two or maybe a small disk or whatnot.

...maybe the locals have threatened with bodily harm if the landmark is removed? Here, "The round barn" is STILL a landmark to give directions from (turn at the round barn, etc". You can ALWAYS tell someone that aint local; they generally say sumn like "I drove fer miles and NEVER did see the round barn"; then you gotta explain " well, it aint been there in nearin 50 year er so, so just turn at whir it was"

Mark


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

We have a wooden shed at my place that was painted red when it was new and we hired a guy 30-40 years ago to repaint the Tin part of it. he ended up painting the whole shed silver. We still call it The Red Shed. So I can sympathize with that lol. I kind of just assumed maybe they left them up because they could still store some grain in the overhead bins if they had them rather than build Steel bins. And now it's just too much work to tear them down


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

They just sold a maybe 200 bushel wooden corn crib last year up the road from me for $1200 couldn’t believe it. Around here people store firewood in them they work awesome to dry wood.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Buried one a few yrs ago.72'x 26'.
It had 4 ear corn cribs 8 x 32.
10' alley way down the center
Over head grain storage about 5' deep x 10 x 72'.
One side bin 10 x 10 about 12' deep

Was kinda cool but what a PIA to fill and clean out.

One yr I filled the over heads and lined inside of alley with plywood and opened the traps and filled that also.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've never seen a corn crib here but there used to be lots of smaller wooden graineries sitting out in the fields. Not many left as they generally get burned and buried as no one wants to farm around them. A lot of old vacant farmsteads have also disappeared in the last 10 years or so.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Maybe they were just built like a brick $hithouse and just stood the test of time? It's just odd. Don't see nearly the same amount of lone barns, which would make more sense.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

One of my neighbors still has and uses his corn crib. Seema like alot of labor to me but he has like 15 cows so more of a hobby. Hell he does have a nicer tractor cutter and baler than me. Maybe its cost effective... Lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bunkers have replaced corn cribs here.Chop it and put in a bunker and it makes great feed.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Still have the 708 Uni for picking ear corn. It's slow as shit but fun nonetheless. Grinding cobmeal was one of the first chores I did as a youngster. You learn quick why the old timers tied their pant legs with twine string....

Only crib we have left is a concrete 4000 bushel one. That's here to stay!


----------

